# ~ Having problems with the UK Visa login site ~



## twee

Has anybody else ever had trouble logging into their previously set up UK visa account ?
If so, how did you resolve the problem? 
For more than a week now, I can't get into my account.
I just keep going in circles, trying to get assistance from the website.

I'm using an Apple iPad, and it worked before, so can't see that being a problem. ????


When I log in to my previously set up acct @ https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/Account/Login


I get the following message: 










The email I receive gives me a link to follow, which doesn't work.
Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Your request to reset the password for your Visa4UK account has been received. As a security measure you will first need to Unlock your account.

Please click on the link below or copy and paste the link below into your internet browser and follow the on screen instructions to unlock your account and enter a new password.



https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/account/unlockaccount?code=5e029d74-2b89-4256-bedf-cf556c57fcb2

When I go to the link provided I get the following prompt.











So I. Return to the UK visa FAQ section and once again click on contact / email and tell them the link they sent to me doesn't work.

I get the following reply.

Dear xxxxxxxxx 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, You may using unsupported browser so please
check follows.
The following is a list of browsers tested to work with the site: Internet
Explorer 10, 9 and 8; Chrome 30 and 29; Firefox 25. If you are not using
one of the tested Web Browsers you may encounter errors when creating your
account and applications.
The following is a list of browsers that do not work with this site:
Internet Explorer 6, 7 and 11. If you are not using one of the tested Web
Browsers you may encounter errors when creating your account and
applications.

You may see a technical error, please find more information on this at:
https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/Home/ViewFAQ



If you still have an error please provide us the following information and
we will inform to the relevant department:

Full name of applicant:
Place of application ( City and Country ):
Contact Email Address:
Operating system: 
Web Browser type and version used:


For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country, click
next and then select "E-Mail form and complete as instructed. We will aim
to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind Regards,
Michie
UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service


----------



## ashkevron

Hmmm... just use a desktop PC? Many things that should work on my iPad don't always work... Some require iOS8, others need playing with settings, I found it's not really a good enough desktop/laptop replacement. Normally, when you have problems opening a website, you need the company which browser it is to sort it out, Opera on desktop used to have issues with this, don't know if this is still the case, technically speaking.


----------



## twee

Thanks Ashkevron

I'm so frustrated.
I even downloaded the web browser Chrome as suggested and the link still won't work. 

I get this message when using their link in Chrome ... ( I removed my personal numbers )


Your search - x-apple-msg-load:// ....................................7b%21Visa4UKuser ... - did not match any documents.

Suggestions:

Make sure that all words are spelled correctly.
Try different keywords.
Try more general keywords.
Try fewer keywords.


----------



## twee

I don't have a PC.


----------



## ashkevron

Yeah, troublesome. Give me the exact link you are trying to access through your iPad and I'll see what my iPad does... Ah sorry, its https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/Account/Login ... lemme check and I'll tell you what happens


----------



## ashkevron

Hmm... just played around with it - first, I tried to reset my password cause I couldn't remember it and iPad would not let me do it. It failed to correctly copy/paste the link to reset the password (it kept inserting %20% all over the place where there were actually no spaces in the link itself) and when I inserted the link manually it refused to reset it saying it has expired or some such thing. I then logged on and reset the password using the exact same link on my PC and that worked. 

Once the password was reset, iPad Air, iOS8 did actually let me log in. However, going by the original problem where it would not let me reset the password, I'd say it's incredibly buggy. I would not have been able to log onto the website at all had I not reset the password via desktop. Also, by the time I was logging onto the website, I gave up on using the external keyboard and used the iPad virtual keyboard, I don't know if that made any difference.


----------



## twee

seem to be stuck 

It's 2:00 AM here, need to get some sleep. 
I've spent all evening trying to either clear my old registration and start anew or figure out how to unlock it. 
With no success.


----------



## twee

Am I the only one who has ever encountered this problem?


----------



## ashkevron

I think people mostly use PCs and laptops to apply, not tablets and some have problems even with PCs and laptops. That being said, even though I failed to reset the password using iPad, I did manage to log in. But try and find a Windows device to use, even if you manage to log in, you may have problems later on submitting the application or similar using iPad.


----------



## twee

*** an update ***

After several letters sent from the FAQ page using the email contact on that site, I finally got a reply from the webmaster for Visa4 UK support
Instantly, I was able to unlock my account. I still have no idea why it was locked in the first case but very happy to be able to now do an online application.

If anybody else encounters the same run around I did to unlock your account, write to this email address.
I hope this will be useful to others. 

[email protected]


Dear Account Holder,

Our records show that you have recently tried to create an account with Visa4UK at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/home/ .You already have an account Registered under this email address and will not be able to register again under the same email address. You need to unlock your account.

Please copy and paste this unlock code into your browser - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
This code will be valid for 24 hours provided there is no further prompt on the Forgotten Password link in that time.


----------

